# Are these safe to eat?



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

They look like raspberries......but never seen em 2 different colors. They are not blackberries......those are still green yet 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Black raspberries.

Gobble them up before the birds do or tell me where they are at and I will confirm they are harmless.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Maple_Ridge said:


> They look like raspberries......but never seen em 2 different colors. They are not blackberries......those are still green yet
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Been snackin on em for over 13 years so far and nothing bad has happened to me :evil: my neighborhood is jam packed, my driveway is lined with em and they are possibly my favorite part of the summer


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

A family favorite there! Can't seem to grow them; they form on the cane then blacken and dry up.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Hahhaa.....

I thought they were safe....but the 2 different colors had me wondering.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Pick a few gallons and make some strong wine. Ive been doing this for 4 years now about 18% abv.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The black ones are ripe , the red ones aren't.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> The black ones are ripe , the red ones aren't.


Yup.
That is your 2 colors....


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Black caps. Nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have them at one of my rentals(Auburn Hills), they are outstanding to eat make jelly, wine and just plain off the bush. Mine are loaded this year, best year in 4-5 that I have seen.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Rinse 'em, drain well on paper towel, add a couple drops of liquid sweetener, shake to even out the sweetness between them.
Toss a tablespoon or two onto the top of your still wet pancake batter in the frying pan.
When batter starts to dry and bubble on top, flip.
Same with blueberries, yum.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

jimp said:


> Rinse 'em, drain well on paper towel, add a couple drops of liquid sweetener, shake to even out the sweetness between them.
> Toss a tablespoon or two onto the top of your still wet pancake batter in the frying pan.
> When batter starts to dry and bubble on top, flip.
> Same with blueberries, yum.


They also make a tasty vanilla ice cream topper.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

CHASINEYES said:


> They also make a tasty vanilla ice cream topper.


Ha! ...beat me to it. But I see one ripe red one, it is the lower left corner in a group of 3, unripe red-black-ripe red. They get that dark red almost maroon color when ripe. CHOW DOWN!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Ooooo....now ya done it. I usually top ice cream with fresh blackberries.

If I have time tonight or tomorrow night I will pick em. Got a bunch more in another spot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

They are not only safe, but also delicious!


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Haven't eaten em and died yet


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yum . They make great homade icecream with vanilla and coconut


----------

